# Genie 0x0ABC - General Release and Discussion Thread



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

DirecTV began national rollout of 0x0ABC software for Genies. You can use this thread to discuss it if you wish, however this thread is not for issues reporting (it is not monitored by DirecTV for issues).


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

This software quite frankly sucks. It's **** (expletive for poop). Wife was rewinding a program she was watching on Bravo and the HR44-500 froze hard. No IR or RF remote would work. Front panel buttons wouldn't work either. Turn off tv and back on to trigger an HDMI event to see if it would wake itself up. Nothing. Power cycle tv and this time the HR44 front panel goes off and then reboots itself. Now I have to go to questionable sources to view the 15 minutes or so of all the shows that were interrupted because they can't get these things stable.

Did not bother to send a report because I don't think they even monitor them on non CE software. I can't get angry when this stuff happens in CE, so I stay out of CE at least for this unit. This kind of thing should not be happening to a new upcoming NR, slow spool or not.


----------



## dudleyb (Sep 20, 2007)

Ditto! Obviously there is a major flaw with this software. After the 0X0ABC installation this early this morning, now my Genie is in an endless reboot. Works for a few minutes, but as soon as I try to do anything with the remote it freezes, then resets itself. What the #$%&?


----------



## gvc (Sep 13, 2012)

for those of us who haven't received this software update yet, is there a way to block(at least temporarily) the genie from automatically downloading the update? If its this flawed, then maybe they'll get a flood of complaints and hold the rollout until they can fix it?


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

*Black Screen of Death*

No video or audio yet menu system works. Tried changing channels. Tried playing recording. Had to restart.

:down: :down: :down: :down: :down: :down:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Did you guys call in and complain? That needs to happen on nr firmware anymore I think. 

And I also think doing a clearmybox on a machine after a firmware update is a good idea.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Did you guys call in and complain? That needs to happen on nr firmware anymore I think.
> 
> And I also think doing a clearmybox on a machine after a firmware update is a good idea.


I always have to do a clearmybox for "My Directv" screen to populate after every firmware download except for this one. Because things seemed to work right outside of the box I figured they were on to something.

Last time I had an issue like this I emailed DirecTV customer service with the explanation what happened along with a Report All ID. At 10 PM at night the last thing I want to do is call them and be on hold and have them tell me to reboot it or pull power cords, etc... So I usually just email them the next day. I did not get a report ID this time because it takes so G... D... Long to generate one these days.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

gvc said:


> for those of us who haven't received this software update yet, is there a way to block(at least temporarily) the genie from automatically downloading the update? If its this flawed, then maybe they'll get a flood of complaints and hold the rollout until they can fix it?


No.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> And I also think doing a clearmybox on a machine after a firmware update is a good idea.


What is a clearmybox?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

It wipes all data that is downloaded to the DVR like guide info program info sports search abilities posters and so forth then forces it all to be reloaded. That stuff can come via sat or internet connection or both.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

How do you do it? Keyword search?

Any possible side effects?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Keyword search for clearmybox. Be forewarned it restarts immediately so don't need the DVR for a while since it rebuilds everything. I suggest doing it as you are turning in for the night or leaving the house in the morning.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> How do you do it? Keyword search?
> 
> Any possible side effects?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Don't immediately go into the playlist when it comes back. If you do, grab your towel and heed the words of the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy: don't panic.

If you do it like Inkahauts suggests, this doesn't apply


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, I did clearmybox. No, I didn't call and complain - useless waste of my time.

Before this latest release it was common to see a black screen with no audio after watching a recording. Probably related to our "default" channel being OTA. By default I mean the channel that is usually the last "live" one we watched (local CBS station news). At least then it would always come out of it by changing the channel and then going back.

Their software must be one fragile pile of...


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Side Note- When doing a clearmybox (as stated) it removes the guide data - When doing that it can take 24-to 48hours to rebuild the complete guide also the other items that come from an internet connect will be rebuilt as well and that will depend on how fast your interent connect is as well.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> Keyword search for clearmybox. Be forewarned it restarts immediately so don't need the DVR for a while since it rebuilds everything. I suggest doing it as you are turning in for the night or leaving the house in the morning.


I did this yesterday on my HR24-100 and I timed it. It took it 12 minutes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> I did this yesterday on my HR24-100 and I timed it. It took it 12 minutes.


Wow, that is just plain wrong.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Unit just froze while watching recorded show. Completely unresponsive to remote. Had to do RBR. Love the features of the Genie but man is it waaayyy buggier than the HR2x series. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Unit just froze while watching recorded show. Completely unresponsive to remote. Had to do RBR. Love the features of the Genie but man is it waaayyy buggier than the HR2x series.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


I'd start to wonder if something is wrong in your setup or with the unit because that's not normal at all. And you seem to have a lot of those not normal things happening. May be a bad coax connector or something even...


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

The POS just froze again! This time during the Bills game! Having to do another RBR. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

For no reason this weeks recording of NBC's "The Blacklist" was in the playlist but 0 minutes long and it exits as soon as you try to play it. Never had that issue prior to this software update.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Same as almost everybody: My HR34 freezes and freezes and freezes. Sometimes (a lot) the arrow buttons don't work. Sometimes (a lot) the SELECT button doesn't work. Turning the HR 34 on off and on temproarily often remedies the current problem. Sometimes, though, that doesn't work and I have to reboot.


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

peds48 said:


> Wow, that is just plain wrong.


Nope, that's just about exactly what a full, picture-to-picture reboot of my HR24 takes.

If you have the standard small internal drive (mine is a 2TB external) and/or very few recordings it will take somewhat less time.

Same thing on an HR44-500, with a 6TB external drive, takes about 5-6 minutes.

Same thing on an ancient HR21 - 15 minutes plus, and that's with a nearly empty drive. Those babies are real slugs.

My HR44 is having very similar problems with freezing and rebooting. I though it was something I did. Maybe not.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PokerJoker said:


> Nope, that's just about exactly what a full, picture-to-picture reboot of my HR24 takes.


And that is what is wrong!!!!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Picture to picture reboot on my Hr24-500, 7 minutes 40 seconds


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

One reason I put mine on a ups. If I remember correctly, they actually shortened the boot up time a few years ago. 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

texasbrit said:


> Picture to picture reboot on my Hr24-500, 7 minutes 40 seconds


That is way better than 12 minutes, but still.....


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

peds48 said:


> That is way better than 12 minutes, but still.....


No offense here, but I'm kind of not clear on what you think is "just wrong". Is it that your HR24 actually takes a lot less time - or is it that you just think that it should take a lot less time?

If I reboot my HR24 with the external drive unhooked, no recordings, then yes, it probably takes in the 5-7 minute range. Haven't done it in quite a while so that is from memory. Having a mostly-full large drive on it does slow it down quite a bit. Especially if the drive gets to more than about 75-80 % full.

The HR44 is about twice as fast as the 24 in almost all cases, again just based on my observations.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PokerJoker said:


> No offense here, but I'm kind of not clear on what you think is "just wrong". Is it that your HR24 actually takes a lot less time - or is it that you just think that it should take a lot less time?
> 
> .


it is just plain wrong for a receiver to take 12 minutes to reboot.. That is just wrong.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Have an HR21-700 with a 1.5TB drive 80+% full. It can take between 20 and 25 minutes for a single restart! Other older HRs (21-100 and 20-700) with original drives half-full or less are more in the 8 minute range for a single restart.

When I first got the HR44 it only took about 4 min for a single restart, now takes about 6-7min. (80+% full 3TB HDD). Not sure if it's fullness and size of the drive or later F/W "editions" or combination of both.

Also notice more HR21-type "behavior" with this abc F/W on the HR44. Sometimes just sits and not respond to remote button push. Can take 20-30 seconds sometimes to respond, then all is well for a while. Again, not sure if size an fullness of drive or F/W is the issue.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

My HR44 froze last night. Required reboot.

I can't type the words I'd like to use.


----------



## JLester (Sep 24, 2007)

Mine froze just now too, had to power cycle it. Nothing was recording and no clients were connected, just watching a live channel.


----------



## tony1970 (Feb 23, 2011)

Has anyone found a fix for this? I can't watch any recordings without it freezing. Ran clearmybox last night and I was able to watch one show but it froze again this morning on a different show.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Now the show iZombie is 0 minutes long! That's two network recordings (that and blacklist) that are in the list but not playable. Time to backup all single run network shows on my HR24.

This software is NOT READY. This is CE behavior, can't believe they are rolling this out.


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

Received this update on 11/10. No problems until this morning. Turned it on ABC and there was like flickering yellow lights in the background. Like when something is getting ready to short out. Since we occasionally have problems with our ABC affiliate I switched to the OTA ABC channel and had the same problem. Switched to our NBC affiliate with the same results. Did a menu reset and it appears it's ok again!


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Its a _*Welcome to AT&T*_ gift.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Mine froze again. Pretty soon it will have a feature like Dish to reboot automatically every night.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well with the HR34 it is always the first thing to consider but now is say it's time to look at everything else. Try leaving it disconnected from the Internet for a few days and see if that stops it. I'd also recheck all my connections.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

unixguru said:


> Mine froze again. Pretty soon it will have a feature like Dish to reboot automatically every night.


My HR44 rebooted itself 3 times within 2 days on this firmware. A few minutes after the 3rd time, I manually reboot it via the Menu as rebooting twice within 30 minutes will flush all the guide data. It has been fine ever since so maybe there was some corrupt data in their somewhere. Knock on wood...


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

i dont have it. did they stop it and fix it.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

HIGHWAY said:


> i dont have it. did they stop it and fix it.


I sure hope you are right about killing this update. I hate playing the role of beta tester for Directv.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Updates roll out over a period of time. I have seen no information that suggests this update has been stopped, or that there are any changes in whatever the schedule is for it's release.

The fact that one or two people experience a problem, does not mean the problem is in this software release. Nor does DirecTV roll out untested software on a national release schedule, you are most certainly not beta (or alpha) testers.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

I often see stuttering on live programs, particularly OTA. Pause for a second clears it up.

As for untested/beta status, they can call it whatever they want - it is *unacceptable*.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

*Black Screen of Death* again last night. This time I checked signals and everything was much lower, around 60. After reboot they were all back 90+.

Before someone says there is something wrong with my wiring/dish, if it truly is a drop in signal strength... where is the pop-up saying it lost sat signal??????


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

Got 0x0AC8 on 12/3. Hope this gets back to where we were before this mess.


----------



## Tibs (Jul 6, 2007)

Just got an upgrade from HR23 and HR24 to a Genie. They sent an HR54 and C51. Got ABC update a short while afterwards. 


It said it needed to reboot about an hour later while watching a movie to do something and I let it reboot then because I was still cleaning behind the entertainment center - 9 years of ugh back there....

So far no issues at all on either box and we've been wearing them out getting the programs setup to record and what not.

If any of you want me to test something that doesn't work for you let me know. Maybe its model specific issues.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

unixguru said:


> Got 0x0AC8 on 12/3. Hope this gets back to where we were before this mess.


It's at least a decent number of builds different.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

unixguru said:


> Got 0x0AC8 on 12/3. Hope this gets back to where we were before this mess.


This seems to have fixed just about all the issues that began with 0abc. The occasional live stutter still happens.

Anyone want to defend the thoroughness of D testing procedures?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Got 0x0ac8 today....Pandora cut-offs continue.....


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Looking forward to the new update. Not only does my HR34 continute to freeze and freeze, but about 50% of the time when I press a function button on the remote nothing happens. Oftentimes I have to press the button twice. For example, ever single time I must press PLAY twice to get the video to play. Every single time I have to press RESUME twice to the a video to resume play. New remote. New batteries.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

bnwrx said:


> Got 0x0ac8 today....Pandora cut-offs continue.....


Crap! Sorry to hear this. I'm still on 0xa72 here, and was hoping the update would fix this. Good thing I've got Pandora on my Sammy and Roku - neither has that problem.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> Crap! Sorry to hear this. I'm still on 0xa72 here, and was hoping the update would fix this. Good thing I've got Pandora on my Sammy and Roku - neither has that problem.


Same here, my Roku, my phone and my laptop have no issues with the Pandora app. I did listen to Pandora quite a bit yesterday, thru the HR44 to test it more, and noticed it did not cut off every song but more than half were cut off. Doesn't seem to be any rhyme or pattern to which songs get cut off.....Strange...Frustrating....


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

unixguru said:


> Got 0x0AC8 on 12/3. Hope this gets back to where we were before this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> > This seems to have fixed just about all the issues that began with 0abc. The occasional live stutter still happens.


I spoke too soon. Still having problems, just less often.


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

I get blocks where the words should be on the dvr list (down on bottom) where it tells you the info and also on the info banner it will not display the name of the show.

This is on the new software and the previous 2...I did not have this issue in the summer.

I would reboot and all will be well and then later on in the day it will go back to the said issues...


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

There are more important problems with the HR44's than Pandora. Really Pandora? Like really? You do not even get a full collection of songs or artists, and a lot of repeated songs in a short time. WOW!


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

So pointing out issues that have not been fixed in a new release is frowned upon here...WOW


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I now have 0xac8 and nothing has changed. Sometimes things happen very slowly. I press GUIDE and sometimes it takes 20 seconds for the guide to appear. Oftentimes my HR34 will simply freeze for about 30 seconds, especially when I try to scroll through the GUIDE. With many functions I have to press the function button on the remote twice for it to work. For example, I must _always_ press PLAY and RESUME twice for a video to begin or resume. Am I pressing the buttons on the remote too fast for the incredibly slow microprocessor in my HR34 to keep up with, or has my HR34 simply gone bad?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I now have 0xac8 and nothing has changed. Sometimes things happen very slowly. I press GUIDE and sometimes it takes 20 seconds for the guide to appear. Oftentimes my HR34 will simply freeze for about 30 seconds, especially when I try to scroll through the GUIDE. With many functions I have to press the function button on the remote twice for it to work. For example, I must _always_ press PLAY and RESUME twice for a video to begin or resume. Am I pressing the buttons on the remote too fast for the incredibly slow microprocessor in my HR34 to keep up with, or has my HR34 simply gone bad?


Are you using IR for the remote? IF so here is an old trick that may not solve your remote problems, but its worth a try. Press the "Mute" and "Select" keys at the same time....Then press..9...6...3...Channel Down.....It removes the IR identifier sequence between the remote and the HR34. Your problems may be more than this procedure can remedy, but it can't hurt....


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

It looks like A72 is pushing again


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks, BNWRX, but I am using RF. Maybe I'll switch ti IR and see if that works. I forgot to say that this remote I have is only 4 months old and the batteries are new. Maybe it's a bad remote.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Looks like AC8 is in stream pushing to all HR44/34/54 now


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I noticed I was pushed ac8 at 3:49am est. The only thing different was guide scrolling effects were turned off.


----------



## clueless (Dec 6, 2004)

I got 0x0ABC last night and so far (knock on wood) the super slow response appears to be gone on my HR34. I know people complain about the HR34 a lot. But only when I had, what I assume to be a couple of versions of buggy software, have I considered it to be really truly as horrible as some people say. Right now it is as it has been most of the time: perfectly usable.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

compnurd said:


> Looks like AC8 is in stream pushing to all HR44/34/54 now


Correct. I received 0x0ac8 at 3:49AM this morning. I can't wait for the disappointment. :-}


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

It seems a lot of us got 0x0ac8 last night. Normally when I read about new software it's weeks before I get it.


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

pappasbike said:


> It seems a lot of us got 0x0ac8 last night. Normally when I read about new software it's weeks before I get it.


Same here.

Scrolling effects off for me, too. Anybody know what was fixed? I'm hoping that this fixes the auto team record feature that would only work for a week before having to reset.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Well the new version is complete garbage as well. HR44 just spontaneously rebooted all by itself.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

cypherx said:


> Well the new version is complete garbage as well. HR44 just spontaneously rebooted all by itself.


After receiving a new firmware, it is common for the HR44 to reboot when there is no activity


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Everything just froze. Video, sound, etc. we were doing other things so at first I didn't notice because we played back the Adele concert from NBC. I don't remember if we just let it play out or if the delete / don't delete came up and we exited back to live. I just know it got quiet and I looked up at the TV and it was just a paused frame on some commercial or something (not really sure what). There were no messages on the screen at all, but I went back to doing what I was doing and a few minutes later I notice the junk jalopy rebooted itself.


----------



## jones_hdtv (Oct 4, 2011)

cypherx said:


> Well the new version is complete garbage as well. HR44 just spontaneously rebooted all by itself.


I just demoted my HR 44 to server status... I am now using my HR 24 to watch all content...

When I got my HR 44 almost 2 years ago, I thought it was the best DVR since my Dish VIP 622... Ever since the implementation of series / episode, I think they're firmware has gotten worse...

I have found that certain functions on my HR 24 respond quicker than on my HR44... This really should not be the case.....


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

I almost hate to say it, but the HR44 seems to be headed into the same category of slowness as the HR21, with the main exception beeing that the *HR21* is much more _reliable_ when it comes to scheduled recordings.

I was startled to find that the H25 receiver is now responding quicker than the HR44 these days, including the handling of the playlists. When I first acquired the 44 not quite six months ago it could "run circles around" the H25, despite the extra HR graphics, posters, extended guide data, etc. that H25 never had to deal with.

Sadly, this is just not the case anymore. I can only be *grateful* to have never been saddled with an HR34!! (I can't even begin to imagine what those poor souls must be going through...)


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

My HR44 is running 0xac8(for 1 week now). Speed is as fast as it ever was....which is fast. The issue I'm having is still with the Sports search recordings. After the initial software download, recordings went out about 10 days. The recordings are happening, but the next week or so the games are listed but not being set up to record. This is a continuation of the problem that started in late summer. A double-reboot will load the recordings again for the initial period, but then they quit. As a side note to this, an oddity too, the NBA games seem to have better luck than the NHL or football games???? Other scheduled recordings(series links) have recorded correctly. Another issue has been with Pandora cutting off the ends of songs. My HR24 got a recent software update, but does not have the Pandora issue.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I almost hate to say it, but the HR44 seems to be headed into the same category of slowness as the HR21


So true! Many complaints from friends here in Florida too. I do not care if your HR44 is fast and problem free, some have issues with theirs. Directv is not Directv anymore it is ATT. Since this pathetic company took it over my HR44's problems began period! You all can defend them all you want, I never will. The destruction of Directv will be fast and quick. The consumer means nothing to ATT.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

This is still the same people. 

I think they have so much happening via the Internet it's more susceptible to network issues. Anyone having issues I'd be curious if unplugging the Internet from your system and resetting all the network defaults in the menus and doing a guide data purge would have a real impact on it over the course of a week or two. That might show if this is an issue caused by their servers or the Internet in general maybe.


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm curious why, since so many of us have gotten 0x0ac8, there isn't a thread for it yet. 

I have to agree about the 44s. The last few updates brought mine to its knees. It was quite similar to the abominable 34 that it replaced. 0x0ac8 seems to have improved things a bit. 

The one positive thing I can say about the last few updates, and I don't know which one did it, but I'm no longer having the early cut off of recordings that I once was. I can now even use the "watch from the beginning" feature. Previously that would go back and start from the previous show and then end before the end of the show or movie I wanted to watch. That is now working properly for me. I had never been able to get it to work since they debuted the feature, but over the last month or two I've used it and it has begun and ended correctly. 

However I would gladly give up a lot of these "features" if they would just focus on making the boxes work properly.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

pappasbike said:


> I'm curious why, since so many of us have gotten 0x0ac8, there isn't a thread for it yet.


It seems like that's been going away since the split now that DirecTV doesn't monitor these threads for issues.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

pappasbike said:


> However I would gladly give up a lot of these "features" if they would just focus on making the boxes work properly.


Me too. Although I haven't noticed any significant features for awhile now - just more releases with the same (and more) bugs.

Not going to happen. History has shown it takes years, if ever, to fix annoying problems. Once fixed they frequently appear again a few releases later. The pattern lately seems to be increasing number of bugs with each release.

In fairness this isn't unique to D. This decline has been happening nearly everywhere for quite awhile. Even the richest corporation has similar problems. This is what happens with the modern attitude that _anyone can program_ and _we only have to be mediocre_. The art of software engineering has been badly devalued with the result being the crap we see now.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> This is still the same people.
> 
> I think they have so much happening via the Internet it's more susceptible to network issues. Anyone having issues I'd be curious if unplugging the Internet from your system and resetting all the network defaults in the menus and doing a guide data purge would have a real impact on it over the course of a week or two. That might show if this is an issue caused by their servers or the Internet in general maybe.


While I suppose this is possible, the HR44 I use has been net connected since day one and worked perfectly fine (and fast) with all its features up until the last few NRs.

As a rule, I've always performed guide purges on all HRs whenever a new NR is installed, as I've found it always helps with overall performance in the long run.

I suppose I could try disconnecting from the net altogether, then purging and waiting a few days to see if it makes a difference, but I find that I do use the net features more since acquiring the 44 which up until recently had been working so well...

FWIW, I've never touched the network settings. It always came in automatically through the coax along with MRV as I've had connected and working well with the older H/HRs.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Doesn't mean what they change under the hood and at their servers isn't impacting us a lot.


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

0xac8 slowed down my HR54-500 today. Had to reset to get it up-to-speed again! Anyone else experience this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

At the top of the hour my HR44- 500 experiences excruciating delays trying to navigate the guide, change channels or select anything. I suggest taking note of what time it is when you are experiencing the slowdown. I think the system is doing some kind of database cleanup, triage, purge, etc... at the top of the hour to shed old content that has long been based from memory. The slowness seems to appear from :59 - :02 of the hour.


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

Not sure of the time, but I had the same problem on my HR=44. RBR fixed it.


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

cypherx said:


> At the top of the hour my HR44- 500 experiences excruciating delays trying to navigate the guide, change channels or select anything. I suggest taking note of what time it is when you are experiencing the slowdown. I think the system is doing some kind of database cleanup, triage, purge, etc... at the top of the hour to shed old content that has long been based from memory. The slowness seems to appear from :59 - :02 of the hour.


Never thought to check the time when my HR54-500 became sluggish especially accessing the guide but happened again yesterday. Haven't rebooted since the 1st time I noted it.

What is the proper way to do an "RBR"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

f13dfx said:


> Never thought to check the time when my HR54-500 became sluggish especially accessing the guide but happened again yesterday. Haven't rebooted since the 1st time I noted it.
> 
> What is the proper way to do an "RBR"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know if it was proper, but all I did was open the door that has the access card behind it, then pushed the red button. It takes maybe 5-10 minutes to finish rebooting. When you have picture & sound, it's done (except for rebuilding the guide, which it does behind the scenes).


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

Burt said:


> I don't know if it was proper, but all I did was open the door that has the access card behind it, then pushed the red button. It takes maybe 5-10 minutes to finish rebooting. When you have picture & sound, it's done (except for rebuilding the guide, which it does behind the scenes).


I always thought there a more proper way than the one you described. I believe going into the MENU and choosing RESET and then pressing the "-" on the DTV remote was the proper way. Hitting the Red Reset button I would think would be like hitting the reset on your PC without doing the proper SHUTDOWN procedure. IMHO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burt (Jul 14, 2005)

f13dfx said:


> I always thought there a more proper way than the one you described. I believe going into the MENU and choosing RESET and then pressing the "-" on the DTV remote was the proper way. Hitting the Red Reset button I would think would be like hitting the reset on your PC without doing the proper SHUTDOWN procedure. IMHO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Maybe someone with a little more in-depth knowledge can chime in. The last discussion I have seen said the two procedures are electronically identical to the machines.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Burt said:


> Maybe someone with a little more in-depth knowledge can chime in. The last discussion I have seen said the two procedures are electronically identical to the machines.


there used to be a difference, but not anymore. If you pay close attention to the red button reset you will notice that it actually takes a few seconds before the receiver actually resets.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Finally after a few weeks got time to watch the last American Horror story episode of 2015. It was recorded on 12/16. I thought this software was supposed to fix the 1:05 bug. I believe the recording shows 1:13 long but at 1:05 it stops asking if you want to delete it or not. You miss a very important end scene! Luckily I have this series backed up on my HR24-200 and just chose that recording and skipped all the way to the end to watch it. Why does this only happen to Genies? Why does it happen at all? Why after all of these software versions its still not fixed, but yet its not a problem on HR2x DVR's?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

None of our shows were recording tonight even though the orange LED was lit on the front. We did see 58 pending downloads for multiple sorpranos seasons we tried to record YESTERDAY from Bingeathon channel 1000. But YESTERDAY we canceled them / deleted the folder because they didn't play "searching for authorized content".

Live tv eventually went to silent black screen. Could navigate the UI and change channels as seen in the banner, but there was no A/V content. 

Anyway had to RBR to get live TV going again and to get our scheduled recordings to actually start.

This software is just so poor. The wife is contemplating leaving for cable. At least with cable there's choice in DVR. They have the basic iGuide 2 tuner machine, a moxi 6 tuner gateway and Moca based media players, or we could buy TiVo, HDHome Run, Ceton tuner card and run WMC, etc. It's too bad the only other choice on DirecTV is a decade old and outdated TiVo product.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Now out of nowhere 73 new sorpranos episodes appeared in a folder all pending download. I just deleted the folder. Why does this keep coming back?!!!


----------



## maonstad (Jul 13, 2007)

cypherx said:


> Now out of nowhere 73 new sorpranos episodes appeared in a folder all pending download. I just deleted the folder. Why does this keep coming back?!!!


Because you still have it in your series link. Go into menu -> Manage Recordings -> Series Manager and delete the series you don't want.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

maonstad said:


> Because you still have it in your series link. Go into menu -> Manage Recordings -> Series Manager and delete the series you don't want.


Why would there be a series link for it? We recorded it out of the *on demand* channel 1000. None of it plays anyway "Searching for authorized content". I'll chromecast if from HBOGo. At least that works.


----------



## capnp72 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've had problems with "content protection not compatible with hdmi cable" and internet not staying connected since I received the 8ac software. Neither of these was a major problem until the latest software release.


----------



## freshmanjs (Jan 31, 2012)

bnwrx said:


> My HR44 is running 0xac8(for 1 week now). Speed is as fast as it ever was....which is fast. The issue I'm having is still with the Sports search recordings. After the initial software download, recordings went out about 10 days. The recordings are happening, but the next week or so the games are listed but not being set up to record. This is a continuation of the problem that started in late summer. A double-reboot will load the recordings again for the initial period, but then they quit. As a side note to this, an oddity too, the NBA games seem to have better luck than the NHL or football games???? Other scheduled recordings(series links) have recorded correctly. Another issue has been with Pandora cutting off the ends of songs. My HR24 got a recent software update, but does not have the Pandora issue.


I am still having this problem as well


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

I called DTV technical support yesterday to report that the picture from my HR34 running software 0xac8 was breaking up often and badly, and also to report that my HR34 often needed multiple signals from the remote control before it responded, and also that it took an inordinately long amount of time for the HR34 to change channels. The tech told me that these were all known issues with the HR34, HR44, and HR55. She read me the DTV memos that repeated exactly almost word-for-word what I had told her. She said all I could do was to wait for a new software download. My picture breaks up like it is raining but it is not. Anyone else? Thanks.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Shortly after my previous post, my HR34's picture became normal again. On the other hand, the HR34 remains very unresponsive to the remote commands. Often I must press a button several times. New barbarities. Often when the HR34 does respond to the remote, the response is very slow. For example, I press LIST and it takes 30 seconds for the LIST to appear..


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

I've noticed the picture breaking up on several recordings lately. Not enough to make the show unwatchable if you have closed captioning on, but it is annoying. I'm resigned to the fact that when I press a button on the remote that it will be 10+ seconds before it does anything. I've also had an issue with leaving a recording, coming back to it later and finding it starts over from the beginning. Doesn't happen every time, and I haven't been able to duplicate when I try to troubleshoot. Quite annoying. Been on 0x0AC8 since 12/15.


----------



## SusanAfton (Jan 12, 2016)

Since 0x0AC8 release the OTA. AM21 does not work. The guide does not download and does not see any channels. Repairman here today and said no longer supported. I heard this when it was supported. Does anyone have any suggestions or know if that is true


----------



## SusanAfton (Jan 12, 2016)

Since 0x0AC8 release the OTA. AM21 does not work. The guide does not download and does not see any channels. Repairman here today and said no longer supported. I heard this when it was supported. Does anyone have any suggestions or know if that is true


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

SusanAfton said:


> Since 0x0AC8 release the OTA. AM21 does not work. The guide does not download and does not see any channels. Repairman here today and said no longer supported. I heard this when it was supported. Does anyone have any suggestions or know if that is true


_Mostly_ works for me with HR44. I haven't seen any *new* problems with this release. Due to old problems I've given up on OTA. To thank them for this, and other reasons, I'm downgrading my subscription.

My understanding is it is officially unsupported now. I fully expect it to not work for anybody in the near future.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

American Horror Story on FX cut off again at 1:05. Lucky I also record it on the tried and true HR24-200 so I could watch the end of the finale.


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I now have 0xac8 and nothing has changed. Sometimes things happen very slowly. I press GUIDE and sometimes it takes 20 seconds for the guide to appear. Oftentimes my HR34 will simply freeze for about 30 seconds, especially when I try to scroll through the GUIDE. With many functions I have to press the function button on the remote twice for it to work. For example, I must _always_ press PLAY and RESUME twice for a video to begin or resume. Am I pressing the buttons on the remote too fast for the incredibly slow microprocessor in my HR34 to keep up with, or has my HR34 simply gone bad?


The hardware on the 34 can't handle the software. If I was you I'd call and get it replaced. I got a 54 to replace mine and it's a whole different experience


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

jibberyerkibber said:


> I called DTV technical support yesterday to report that the picture from my HR34 running software 0xac8 was breaking up often and badly, and also to report that my HR34 often needed multiple signals from the remote control before it responded, and also that it took an inordinately long amount of time for the HR34 to change channels. The tech told me that these were all known issues with the HR34, HR44, and HR55. She read me the DTV memos that repeated exactly almost word-for-word what I had told her. She said all I could do was to wait for a new software download. My picture breaks up like it is raining but it is not. Anyone else? Thanks.


I have 0xb15 on my 44. Got it on 2/2. Pretty much everything you've noted has occurred on my 44 with 2 spontaneous reboots as well. I've stated this in other threads as well but I believe all the genies are crap, definitely the 34s which are being phased out, and while one software update seems to improve things the next one will make them worse. Whatever replacement I need in the future it will not be a genie.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

My hr44 got 0xb23 last night. I can't seem to get the blue lights to dim. It's always been tricky to tap the circle/arrows in just the right places (left circle and right circle together) but this time I wonder if dimming has been disabled? I've also tried turning the unit off and on and retrying.


----------



## telero (Oct 3, 2006)

itzme said:


> My hr44 got 0xb23 last night. I can't seem to get the blue lights to dim. It's always been tricky to tap the circle/arrows in just the right places (left circle and right circle together) but this time I wonder if dimming has been disabled? I've also tried turning the unit off and on and retrying.


Is there a built in option to dim the lights on the receiver? I looked but never found anything. I ended up just using these: http://www.amazon.com/LightDims-793573834232-Original-Strength/dp/B009WSJNCW


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Tapping the left and right arrows on the front panel together should change the dim level. It has in the past. I actually own those stickers and love them for other devices, but I'd prefer to manually dim the HR lights. That way I know when there's been an update. BTW, I do use one of those stickers over the DTV logo.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Been a while since there was a new thread for new software. Is that because the last few releases have been more about bug fixes or has that information been moved off-site like the edgecutter program?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

rmmccann said:


> Been a while since there was a new thread for new software. Is that because the last few releases have been more about bug fixes or has that information been moved off-site like the edgecutter program?


We have stopped doing announcements and tracking of national software releases. Cutting Edge releases are tracked and discussed at www.iamanedgecutter.com

You are welcome to discuss national software releases, however DirecTV engineering staff does not follow posts regarding national release software which is why we don't post specific threads on it. We generally do not get announcements regarding national rollout of a software release. That information generally just shows up in posts by people who start receiving it.


----------



## paranoia (Jun 13, 2014)

I to still have 0xb15 software dated 2/2, I must get updates lots later then other people if you guys have 0xb23, is that one or two updates ahead of my HR44 ?


----------



## f13dfx (Apr 9, 2007)

2 i think


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

itzme said:


> My hr44 got 0xb23 last night. I can't seem to get the blue lights to dim. It's always been tricky to tap the circle/arrows in just the right places (left circle and right circle together) but this time I wonder if dimming has been disabled? I've also tried turning the unit off and on and retrying.


This has always been tricky (& still works on b23). What I do is put up the guide, advance it a couple of FF (12 hr) button pushes - leaving the guide up on the screen - *then* go to the front panel.

This way, the arrows aren't doing any more "harm" than changing the hour position of the guide.


----------

